# Slow pressure buildup



## dogface (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a Husky 2-stage V shaped 2 cylinder 80 gallon air compressor.

It use to re-gen very quickly, now is seems to take longer (I never timed it when it was new).

I can also hear the check ball in the oil vent bouncing when it is running indicating that I may have some ring-blow-by.

is there any way to test which cylinder (2 stage) is the problem? Or is a total re-build in order?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Your best bet is doing a total rebuild since both cylinders are being used at the same time they will most likely have similar wear


----------



## rayo1949 (May 26, 2015)

Check to see if your belts are slipping. Tighten


----------

